# Tad container size?



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

I Know this thread has been done before and I've read through several different ones as well. I was just curious what size container is just too small and what is just plain overkill for individual thumbnail tads (particularly vanzos)? The smallest I've seen is 5oz solo cups, and I know broms only hold several oz of water. 

I'm really curious to what too small of a container is though? Are 3 oz, 4 oz, 8 oz containers okay (preferably glass)? Are any of these just way too small and one should stick to a certain size? Or would they work if they're given frequent water changes? 

I know the norm is anywhere from 6-16 oz whether deli cups or mason jars. I've also read both views of the spectrum as well of bigger cups being better and then the complete opposite for smaller containers allowing tads to find food easier.

I was just curious on others experiences and thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

i use 8oz mason jars for our azureus tadpoles.. They are the only tadpoles we raise by hand for now.. But, it will be done just the same when we get our first house and have the space to start breeding our our frogs again.. Thumbnails and the larger species are all going to be raised in 8 oz jars.. I know others have used smaller with success as well.. But for me the 8 oz jars are perfect.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I use 16 oz square tupperware, or deli cups filled about 1/ to 1/3 full


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

Nismo95 said:


> i use 8oz mason jars for our azureus tadpoles.. They are the only tadpoles we raise by hand for now.. But, it will be done just the same when we get our first house and have the space to start breeding our our frogs again.. Thumbnails and the larger species are all going to be raised in 8 oz jars.. I know others have used smaller with success as well.. But for me the 8 oz jars are perfect.


Well I thank you for your input from your own experiences. That helps a lot


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

pdfCrazy said:


> I use 16 oz square tupperware, or deli cups filled about 1/ to 1/3 full


It seems that's the normal size, does a larger container morph a larger froglet in your experience?


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

I use baby jars for all my thumbs (vanzos included). Works great!!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

KC3 said:


> It seems that's the normal size, does a larger container morph a larger froglet in your experience?


I used to use 16 oz containers, than I switched to the 8 oz jars. I have not noticed any difference in size to our azureus froglets. However, we started using repashy bug burger in all our setups now as bait stations and springtails really go crazy over it.. I noticed the azureus froglets put on weight/size insanely fast. I would say they were the size of 4 month old froglets at about 2.. So, I would say the nutritional value of vitamins are a huge role in developement.. goes without saying honestly, but I got to really weigh differences of gut loading as opposed to only dusting flies. the combo of the two, to me, seemed like a huge increase in growth


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't think size will matter to much. Anywhere from 8 to 20oz would be fine. Just don't go so big you hate water changes or so small you have to change the water constantly.


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

redfrogger said:


> I use baby jars for all my thumbs (vanzos included). Works great!!


What is the size of a baby jar lol never had a baby so that's new to me. Thanks for the tip


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

redfrogger said:


> I use baby jars for all my thumbs (vanzos included). Works great!!





Nismo95 said:


> I used to use 16 oz containers, than I switched to the 8 oz jars. I have not noticed any difference in size to our azureus froglets. However, we started using repashy bug burger in all our setups now as bait stations and springtails really go crazy over it.. I noticed the azureus froglets put on weight/size insanely fast. I would say they were the size of 4 month old froglets at about 2.. So, I would say the nutritional value of vitamins are a huge role in developement.. goes without saying honestly, but I got to really weigh differences of gut loading as opposed to only dusting flies. the combo of the two, to me, seemed like a huge increase in growth


Are you just using regular 8Oz mason jars for your tads then? I have heard that bug burger is really really good and everyone I've talked to that uses it is all about using it in their vivs as a bait station. I'm really thinking I need to try it at this point. 

Thank you for all your advice


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

Amphinityfrogs said:


> I don't think size will matter to much. Anywhere from 8 to 20oz would be fine. Just don't go so big you hate water changes or so small you have to change the water constantly.


Sounds like a plan thanks lol


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

KC3 said:


> Are you just using regular 8Oz mason jars for your tads then? I have heard that bug burger is really really good and everyone I've talked to that uses it is all about using it in their vivs as a bait station. I'm really thinking I need to try it at this point.
> 
> Thank you for all your advice


Yes, I only use 8 oz jars for everything.. And given the recent trials from a couple people I rarely do water changes and so far no ill effects on the dozen or so morphed since the lack of water changing. And invest in the bug burger, I use it religiously.. Actually just chipped up a party and put some in some grow outs, some springtail cultures, and all our isopod cultures.. Easy way to feed and just let them go.. I only check on the Isopods once a week and the springtails every few days for a quick mist or to feed out to our pum froglets


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

Okay awesome, I'm certainly going to give it a try now. Thank you


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

By the way if anyone is curious why I'm asking, here's some pictures 

I think the first 2 eggs are bad but hopefully the others will make it. Guess we'll see.


































Thank you for all the help


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## RibbidyReptiles (Jul 14, 2012)

Congratulations! Gotta love that feeling
I really think that the size of the containers really depend the type of frog. I only have tincs and use 16 oz containers filled to the rim. But I think the 16 oz are more suitable for ground dwelling frogs because they are the ones that would find larger pools of water in the wild while tree dwelling frogs would find smaller pools such as ones in bromeliads. However, these bromeliads are flushed by rainfall often so you would want to do water changes often in the smaller containers.


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

RibbidyReptiles said:


> Congratulations! Gotta love that feeling
> I really think that the size of the containers really depend the type of frog. I only have tincs and use 16 oz containers filled to the rim. But I think the 16 oz are more suitable for ground dwelling frogs because they are the ones that would find larger pools of water in the wild while tree dwelling frogs would find smaller pools such as ones in bromeliads. However, these bromeliads are flushed by rainfall often so you would want to do water changes often in the smaller containers.


Thank you  it really is an awesome feeling. There's 1 developed tad, 2 developing tads and 4 developing eggs all at one time from one pair. Is it me or is that not a ton of eggs for vanzos...

I really appreciate the info 

Thank you


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm sure a tad, even most tads, could SURVIVE in as little as 1 ounce of water, and even morph out "healthy". You could also raise a human from birth to adulthood in a closet that is 2 foot by 2 foot. Would they survive if fed, etc? sure? Could you tell externally whether they were healthy? Most likely no. Is it acceptable, I would say not. Yes, extreme example. But I wont keep tads in anything less than twice the length of their full size length nose to tail, with at least an inch and a half of water. Why provide "just enough" for them?


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

pdfCrazy said:


> I'm sure a tad, even most tads, could SURVIVE in as little as 1 ounce of water, and even morph out "healthy". You could also raise a human from birth to adulthood in a closet that is 2 foot by 2 foot. Would they survive if fed, etc? sure? Could you tell externally whether they were healthy? Most likely no. Is it acceptable, I would say not. Yes, extreme example. But I wont keep tads in anything less than twice the length of their full size length nose to tail, with at least an inch and a half of water. Why provide "just enough" for them?


Yea that was a pretty awful thing to compare to Geez lol but I understand what you were saying. I think I'm going to pull the tads that end up in the canisters and certainly put them in larger containers. The ones that end up in the broms I'll probably just have to let the parents raise.

Thanks for the help


----------



## joel grassmann (Apr 26, 2012)

clear solo cups are good you can fill them up so you dont come into a room with dried up tads when your running hundreds of cups,there are so many different ages an times they went in I like alot of water an jars dont seem to cost effective an if you drop one big mess.


----------

